# The Avro Shackleton.



## Mikeymutt (Mar 16, 2016)

I have been wanting to see this plane for a long while now.one of only a few surfing ones in the country.i was near the area so jumped at the chance to see it up close.the limb in the plane I see a bi kward but well worth it.there are two more planes nearby too.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 16, 2016)

Great job of photographing these sad remains, the Shack is such an awesome beast!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Mar 16, 2016)

Brilliant set Mikey, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Mar 16, 2016)

Love this aerourbex stuff!


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 16, 2016)

One of my all time favourite aircraft,beautifully captured,thank you

On the other aircraft,this might interest you

https://www.pixoto.com/images-photography/transportation/airplanes/vibes-stika-5399389229547520


----------



## tazong (Mar 16, 2016)

Do not know how you do it bud but simply beautiful pictures.
great job


----------



## Bangor Lad (Mar 16, 2016)

Great set of images. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Conrad (Mar 16, 2016)

Awesome stuff, nicely shot, I must make the effort to do some military planes in the future.


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 16, 2016)

Brilliant stuff, cracking pics fair play


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 17, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> One of my all time favourite aircraft,beautifully captured,thank you
> 
> On the other aircraft,this might interest you
> 
> https://www.pixoto.com/images-photography/transportation/airplanes/vibes-stika-5399389229547520



Thank you oldscrote for the additional info.most helpful thank you


----------



## Mearing (Mar 17, 2016)

Great pictures, thank you. Soon there'll be nothing left, pieces mysteriously vanish on a regular basis from both the Shackleton and the Prince, ailerons elevators propellers etc! Never see the bits go, come in some days and more is missing! Very strange, perhaps someone is hoping to reassemble it all at home?


----------



## degenerate (Mar 24, 2016)

Super cool Mikey. Looks amazing


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

Well that's something different , great report! And some really nice shots you got there to


----------

